# Neon Fluorescent Screen Printing Inks



## 13apostle (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone ever used the ryonet 
*Neon Fluorescent Screen Printing Inks*


Any problems prinitng on white shirts?


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We used a couple ic, which may be Ryonet.
On autos. No issues. We use Wilflex mainly.


----------



## 13apostle (Nov 28, 2012)

Yea it is IC. Does it cover well? is it opaque?


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I just used ryonets neon green & hot pink on black shirts, print, flash, print, covered & printed great, should be 1 hit on white


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting those pics SuperD. Nice graphics. Did you have to use reducer on the green? Was that with a 156 or 110? I have an order coming up where I'll be using it and the image has some detail similar to the truck.


----------



## mimran (Mar 14, 2013)

13apostle said:


> Anyone ever used the ryonet
> *Neon Fluorescent Screen Printing Inks* Any problems prinitng on white shirts?


Fabric dye for screen printing is more effective than screen printing ink. You can print with dye, but then you'll have to set it. Also, dyes are much more liquid than screen printing inks and paints (or paints used for the same reason), so dye could easily spread to areas you don't want it (unless you use masking in the fabric to stop the spread, etc).


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: Neon Fluorescent Screen Printing Inks*



mimran said:


> Fabric dye for screen printing is more effective than screen printing ink. You can print with dye, but then you'll have to set it. Also, dyes are much more liquid than screen printing inks and paints (or paints used for the same reason), so dye could easily spread to areas you don't want it (unless you use masking in the fabric to stop the spread, etc).


Haha, what?


Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

ericsson2416 said:


> Thanks for posting those pics SuperD. Nice graphics. Did you have to use reducer on the green? Was that with a 156 or 110? I have an order coming up where I'll be using it and the image has some detail similar to the truck.


Actually that was thru a 175, I would have used a 110 but was a rush order and that was the lowest count screen I had coated in the cabinet.
No reducer, was nice & thin bodied, much better than the ryopaque crap, that stuff is like spackle compound.


----------



## isded12floz (Mar 22, 2009)

Good stuff Dave. I had the same feeling when I peeled open my first ryonet white. I could have sworn someoee mislabelled a tub of Dap spackle compound.


----------



## kimacobb (Dec 2, 2011)

Super D... you didnt need an undercoat???


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: Neon Fluorescent Screen Printing Inks*



kimacobb said:


> Super D... you didnt need an undercoat???


He said he printed, flashed , and printed. Sounds like he laid down a neon underbase ;-)

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

DigitalMayhem said:


> He said he printed, flashed , and printed. Sounds like he laid down a neon underbase ;-)
> 
> Sent from my LTEvo.


Matt nailed it! No white underbase, just P/F/P, with a underbase this stuff might glow like real neon


----------



## kimacobb (Dec 2, 2011)

i must be doing somthing wrong then ..I just did the ryonet neon orange on a black tshirt and had to use and white underbase ...they also told me at ryonet that it needed a white underbase ...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I also used the Neon Orange, and it required an underbase of white. I tried it without, but it looked dark orange. 

Super D, is your Green suppose to have all that white showing?


----------



## FullSpectrumSeps (Aug 2, 2012)

selanac said:


> Super D, is your Green suppose to have all that white showing?



-- It looks to me like a perfect consistent amount of green everywhere.... but this is one of the problems that keeps coming up with the notorious "Camera-shot" of a shirt under lighting... plastisol inks will give glares (otherwise known as specular reflections).

All you are seeing that looks like "white showing" is actually the glare reflections from the overhead lights... hitting at angles where the shirt is not flattened smooth and you are seeing the wavy curves of the shirt fabric making the plastisol ink reflect the overhead light more directly instead of being an absorption and re-emission of green wavelength light. 

We should all consider as screenprinters some more standardized way of taking images of our print-results.... Has anyone seen something like this in the industry? Perhaps some sort of camera mounted on the press so you can snap pictures while it is still flat on the shirt-platen? 

Paul I am certain its just the light reflections you are seeing that looks like base coming through... you see how it matches the bending of the fabric?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yup, I forgot about that. 

I bought some cheap PVC pipe and fittings to make a cheap filter for that.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

selanac said:


> I also used the Neon Orange, and it required an underbase of white. I tried it without, but it looked dark orange.
> 
> Super D, is your Green suppose to have all that white showing?


There is no white showing, It's just glare from my overhead fluorescent lights, no underbase at all, I haven't tried the orange yet, only the green & pink.
I was worried the pink would be dark instead of bright without an underbase but it worked great.
Here was the first pic I took of the same shirt, check out the glare on this one








Same shirt no flash


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks awesome. I ended up buying two flavors of pink from Performance. Came out really good.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Tried printing the "lemon" neon ink tonight and it does need an underbase. The color is nice, looks like and glows like the color of a tennis ball. Even tried it with a p/f/p/f/p in hopes it would build up but it wasn't dark enough to cover the shirt color adequately.


----------



## kimacobb (Dec 2, 2011)

has anyone tried the ryonet Neon orange yet...I used an undercoat ...and of course was VERY bright ...just wondering if i need to do that ..


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Anytime I have printed with neon colors I have use an under base. I just speeds up the process plus it gives me a really nice neon bright color. I have tried the P/F/P method and I just didn't like the look and feel. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## kimacobb (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks was hoping to only have 1 screen ...i have done the undercoat ..however i havent figured out the contour in my corel to make the second screen ...i have used the second film in burning process..however registration is very tight and makes for slow production


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

kimacobb said:


> thanks was hoping to only have 1 screen ...i have done the undercoat ..however i havent figured out the contour in my corel to make the second screen ...i have used the second film in burning process..however registration is very tight and makes for slow production


Kimacobb, you have to choke the underbase. The easiest way I do it is to select the objects on the underbase page and add a 1pt white outline to the design.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Scott, do you know the best way to do this using Photoshop? I just make a separate layer and expand it.


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

selanac said:


> Scott, do you know the best way to do this using Photoshop? I just make a separate layer and expand it.


Never tried it in PS. I print films out of PS, but I do all the work in Corel.


----------

